# Ajijic and Chapala areas - newbie question



## terryBull (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi. Sorry for newbie question. I have been reading board but a bit confused. On Yahoo maps Ajijic and Chapala are shown as different places a few miles apart. (the map shows other communities on the lake as well).

Are these areas mostly the same (in culture and community)? We were thinking about the lake area for summer (we now winter in Bahia de Kino and have been going back NOB). Wondered what the differences were - is one more expensive? IS either a more/less ex-pat community? Is it easier to get around walking? Does it matter which?

We will have to visit to actually rent but I was looking at rental real estate sites and don't see the difference between the two areas reflected in rents. I would like to have an idea as I look at options or send in mail to an agent. As we would be short term (4-5 mo) renters, where should we look for easy living (for us that means mostly walking - access to English club/library would be nice in $500/mo or so rental.) Please - not trying to fuel wars here if there is some competition between these areas - don't know that; I am sure both are great places if you already live there but would welcome comments/advice.
thanks/terry


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

In my opinion (OK everybody, I did say MY opinion) Ajijic is more of an expat community than Chapala. There seem to be more English speaking places to shop and eat in Ajijic and the rents seem to be a little higher. Since they are only a few miles apart and there is a good road between them either is accessible from the other. There are parts of Ajijic that are very Mexican and parts of Chapala that are very expat. Again IMHO it's what ever turns you on.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

all of us who live here around Lake Chapala full time have our own perspectives and favorites, of course, so i can only offer mine. 

in a sweeping generality, i would classify the primary difference between ajijic and chapala as ajijic being more of a tourist town and chapala being a working class town. [and i view jocotepec, where i live as a farming community primarily.] 

the concentration of gringos is much higher from san antonio to west ajijic than it is in any other area...and rents often reflect that. 

about your desire/need to walk most places, don't forget about the great bus system that runs from chapala to jocotepec. if you live within walking distance of a bus, then you're pretty much within walking distance of everything else. also, taxis are abundant and quite inexpensive if you desire door to door delivery. 

i first came to visit the lake chapala area in december of 2007. i rented a car and stayed for a week in a casita in chapala. every day i drove to and around a different area to check things out. when i moved here in april of 2008, i knew that i did not want to live where the gringos were primarily concentrated, so i chose the municipality of jocotepec because it is the least expensive. however, i could happily live in chapala, as well. 

since you plan to be here several months, take the time to check out all the pueblos on the north shore of the lake. perhaps someplace will just resonate with you!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Very true, Pappabee and ElChante. We lived in Ajijic from 2001 to 2004, when we sold our home and purchased another in Chapala. Ajijic is a bit of a boutique village, while Chapala is the 'downtown' center of government and shopping. As such, Chapala is much more of a complete little city and very much more walkable. It is also somewhat less expensive, but is rather full and finding good housing can be difficult. Realtors seem to concentrate on the more expensive Ajijic properties, which yield better commissions. Few are very interested in the rental market, as it doesn't yield them much, so it is best for you to be here to look for rentals in person. Access between Ajijic and Chapala is easy, by bus, taxi or even by jogging; the distance is 5 miles, center to center. There is also a bike path alongside the road. Note that Ajijic is home to more expats and more expat restaurants. As such, eating in Ajijic is definitely more expensive.
Actually, Ajijic is a part of the Chapala Municipalidad, as are the other neighborhoods/villages that lie between the two, as well as east and west of both to the limits of Jocotopec or Poncitlan.


----------



## theladygeorge (Aug 29, 2011)

terryBull said:


> Hi. Sorry for newbie question. I have been reading board but a bit confused. On Yahoo maps Ajijic and Chapala are shown as different places a few miles apart. (the map shows other communities on the lake as well).
> 
> Are these areas mostly the same (in culture and community)? We were thinking about the lake area for summer (we now winter in Bahia de Kino and have been going back NOB). Wondered what the differences were - is one more expensive? IS either a more/less ex-pat community? Is it easier to get around walking? Does it matter which?
> 
> ...


While I was there last yr. I would say these two cities blend into each other they are that close. A cab is not expensive and the ride is very short. The villages are dotted all along the lake vary in size and accomodations. Even a bus ride to Guadalajara seems short to me but I live in Houston that speaks for it's self. Expats seem to be more in Ajijic. My guess is the more fluent in Spanish your are the more opportunities you have, if I had to choose today I would pick Chapala (I am Spanish speaking). I did talk with expats and I found it funny to hear Americans talk about gringoland (Ajijic) and the 'gringos' and how they are changing things not for the good there seems to be a lot of gossip. Which I disagree with as the influence the expats seems to be very good. As a Latina I thought it was amusing as do the MX locals I spoke to. 
Walking was my greatest joy while there. Ajijic is very artsy, has cafes, shops and everywhere you go most people are very friendly and the weather well I can go on and on about how great it is. The scenic views, the mineral water spas and amenities we are use to are available. Maybe start at Ajijic and go from there. Buena suerte!


----------



## terryBull (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for your posts thus far - looking forward to getting there this winter for a scout-out - we will be in Kino in Dec thru May so may try and drive the old truck camper up (I guess down!) for a visit and check it out. We are trying to learn/practice Spanish (most people are so patient with me!) but it is difficult not to be lazy as one can easily get by in English in the Kino community (a great % of the locals are more fluent in English then me in Spanish). Your posts have been most enlightening and the pictures you paint really help understand the (subtle) differences. Thanks so much. We will be off line for a few days but I will check back then - thanks again
terry


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*My Two Cents*

We visited Ajijic - as you can see from my header - and said we felt it was where we were meant to live. Yes, it is more ****** than Chapala, and we found it a bit less "foreign". Yes, the pricing there for food and housing can be dearer but we have decided on it despite all of the factors my friend RV and Papa respectfully say. 

You see we are a bit apprehensive of living in a place that may be, for now, too foreign and too radical a change from where we are. Saying this it does not mean that we do not want an adventure, maybe it is just that we'd like adventure a bit at a time and the familiarity of Ajijic may provide a place for us to feel that. We do look forward to spending a great deal of time in Chapala as well as all the other places in in Mexico, but for now, for our first "baby-step" of becoming ex-pats and living abroad for the rest of our lives, we feel more comfortable in a place that is a bit more like what we now call home. Maybe that will change, and that is why I respect RV and Papa, so we will see.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to Chapala! Yes, Ajijic is within the 'municipalidad de Chapala'. A decade ago, we did exactly as you plan to do, and it has worked out very well for us; a few years in Ajijic, then the five mile move to Chapala centro. Friends live in both places and we have activities and frequent eateries in both places. As mentioned before, they are now nearly merged with much of interest having grown up between the two.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

FHboy and terryBull, you have found and/or will find your comfort places here in mexico, but i truly urge you not to spend ALL your time there. please, please explore the area around you. there are so many great daytrips from the Lake Chapala area to see more of 'real' mexico. heck, just taking a bus from chapala or ajijic to san juan cosala and/or jocotepec will broaden your horizons immensely! 

some of us move here because it's the only place we can afford to retire and some of us move here for the "new" culture. and i guess some of us are running from something. whichever it is, you really should learn about the place where you are, and sometimes that's most easily done by just doing a bit of traveling!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Reasons*

Mi Amigo elchante:
:nod: You are so right. Some of our reason to move is economic, to deny this is foolish. From our over a year and half research, the income we will have for the next 20 years will afford us a better life in Ajijic/Chapala, than any of the usual "retirement" destinations in the US.

But there are other reason for our decision. It is time to start a new book of our lives. We look forward to that. Our book up until now has been wonderful, but we need to find a new one and Mexico is the place we've found to do it. 

Again you are correct, we plan to live in Ajijic/Chapala, but to stay there day in and day out is not in our plans. Because of the first paragraph, we look forward to the adventure of exploring an entire new country, learning its language, customs and history. You see, we look at Ajijic as home base, once we get settled in.

I also think that everyone is running from something, even if that is just time. This is not a Bucket List move, but we know that this is not a dress rehearsal either. Isn't running away something we all wanted to do at one time when we were kids? I suppose. Maybe at some point in life, after you have proven by accomplishment and achievement you deserve some running away time. And what better place to run away to than a village.

:grouphug: Which is my last point. I've lived in cities all my life, from NYC to Miami to Philadelphia and Baltimore. But I've never lived in a village, I've lived in neighborhoods, which are like a a village I suppose, but Ajijic to me is a village and that is what I want to be part of. So, when we finally get down there in Q1 of 2013, those are some of the reasons.

Yes, exploring, enjoying life, and yeah maybe escaping are the reasons. Besides, our grandkids, when we have them, will really have a cool place to visit abuela and abuelo!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A lease in English is worthless in any dispute; it must be in Spanish.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not sure if you stated when you plan on moving. Please remember that rental costs will probably go up during the months of October and November due to the Pan Am Games. Other costs might go up also, so just be prepared. Just like in everything else business will take advantage of increase in volume to make a little more money.


----------



## theladygeorge (Aug 29, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Mi Amigo elchante:
> :nod: You are so right. Some of our reason to move is economic, to deny this is foolish. From our over a year and half research, the income we will have for the next 20 years will afford us a better life in Ajijic/Chapala, than any of the usual "retirement" destinations in the US.
> 
> But there are other reason for our decision. It is time to start a new book of our lives. We look forward to that. Our book up until now has been wonderful, but we need to find a new one and Mexico is the place we've found to do it.
> ...


 You echo us in so many ways!We are not running from we are running to...there is a difference!
We have an ETA much sooner than yours, the immediate forecast for the US economy and my NEED for adventure seems to be invading my waking and sleeping hrs ergo motivation to just drop out ASAP.


----------



## terryBull (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for all of your input. I appreciate you sharing your expertise. If all goes well, we will be in the Lake area in March or April (you can tell we are great planners ) and we will scout out the district for typical rentals to come back in the summer months (the ocean is our place in the 'winter' but there is just too much heat and humidity in the 'summer' for us, even by the sea. As we now love our home in "a drinking village with a fishing problem" (to quote the bumper stickers we see on some ****** vehicles) we like to live in a smaller and simpler environment as we both generally resonate with (our perceptions of) the relaxed and family-centric Mexican lifestyle. As mentioned by others, we are running to new opportunity for personal growth, including a good base to work out of as we learn better (some) Spanish and Mx travel skills.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*No SUch Thing...*

TerryBull
There is no such thing as too careful when you are planning for the rest of your life. We originally thought to settle in Puerto Vallarta, to be near the sea. Then we found out what the heat and humidity is like during the rainy season and looked at the Lake as the year round place to be. Hey, houses with no central HVAC - what could be better!

We figure that if we really miss the sea, then a vacation to PV or somewhere on the ocean from our home at the Lake won't be out of the question.

We'll be down there again in April around Easter to scout out a place to live.

BTW - we've been researching and planning for this, so far, almost two years and won't get there until Q1 of 2013.

One warning about life planning: there is an old saying "*Man Plans and God Laughs"*, I hope that God is laughing with us (and you) and not at us!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> One warning about life planning: there is an old saying "*Man Plans and God Laughs"*, I hope that God is laughing with us (and you) and not at us!


Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans. --- John Lennon
Plans are nothing; planning is everything. --- Dwight D. Eisenhower


----------

